# Fallen off the wagon.... Mike?



## Guest (Apr 6, 2001)

Mike,I seem to have got stuck on day 55 or so of your tapes... I think I got a bit frustrated and missed a few days, which changed into a couple of weeks. I've still been listening to side 2 most days for relaxation though. So, confession now over, at what point in the program should I go back to? Thanks for your help - UK.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2001)

Hi UK,OK confession over, time to get back on track







Stuck on day 55. If you have been off the wagon for 2-3 weeks go back to about day 30 and start again. This will remind your subcon and let you hit the floor running as you go to day day 56.Let me know in 10 days how your doing.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2001)

Hi Mike - would I be better emailing you directly about this?I think I may prove to be somewhat of a tough nut to crack.I'm now back home in the UK and things are actually going quite well. I think I feel more settled now which helps, but apart from that I've made few changes.The only dietary concessions that I'm making are to keep the dairy and fruit down. I'm also taking 400 mg of magnesium a day.On your advice I tried listening to side 3 again at night, but I'd end up getting half way through and thinking - ah, sod this - it's not helping. So, I started listening to side 2 in the mornings (like at 6.30 before doing anything in the day) - and this seems to be doing me alot of good. I start the day feeling very relaxed and have a good b/m just after breakfast (sorry if that's too much detail for you). I'm loathe to move on from this since it seems to be doing me the world of good. I seem to remember that this happened when I first started doing the tapes: I found just listening to side 2 made me very relaxed, but as I progressed through the tapes this feeling of relaxation on listening gradually disappeared and the tapes became progressively more difficult to listen to. Certainly none of them made me feel the same as 2.So, your expert opinion on how to move forward would again be appreciated...Cheers,UK


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Uk, I think Mike is away for a day or two, but should be back Monday or Tuesday and he will see this then. You have probably already read the "mind armies" post he posted, but if not you might want to review that, but I will let him advise, as he is the expert. Glad to hear you are doing better though.


----------

